# Peptide Pros Review



## metsfan4life (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok guys so have a new advertiser on the board and they have graciously provided me with a bottle of Stane. In thanks, I would do a review on the experience I had.

Currently in week 3 of TestE/TrenE, just started to get the painful nips so I am beginning my review here. I'll keep updating it as I go along rather than an actual log on the cycle itself because I get busy and just forget half the time. As many know... I dont really see much sides from AAS whatsoever. Responded better to TestE than I did with TestP/TrenA so thought Id give it another go and use the long esters after about 2yrs off. No sides from Tren...no sweats, cough, insomnia (running 750/600)...noticing slight decrease in body comp so thats good. 

But anyways.... took the .5mg of Stane and def noticed 1 thing to start...holy hell the taste kicked my ass...its pungent. But long as it works... Im good. Next morning nips were far less tender. Its been cold as all else so theyve been hard to tell if its just so damn cold it hurts. But started coming back about 1.5days later so hit it again and far less sensitive. I've noticed before that 12.5mg EOD seems ot help me so I'll keep running that and 'll get some bloods run this next coming week and post up.


----------



## snake (Feb 22, 2015)

I find it hard to trust a Mets fan, but I'm in. I keep falling back on GWP, old shoe I guess.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 22, 2015)

snake said:


> I find it hard to trust a Mets fan, but I'm in. I keep falling back on GWP, old shoe I guess.


God Snake...should I even ask.....?
I always used GWP and never had an issue with them. Thought I'd help the new people here out and see how things go. That and GWP was running their sales 70% off and just kind of bugged me that something might be up with that.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 23, 2015)

It would be great to find a place that was legit 100% every time.   So far I'm with snake on GWP.   I miss the old days of MP and Aura.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 26, 2015)

so ended up going to the usual... 12.5mg/ED. whooo its sharp taste but seems to be helping. Ill be getting some bloods done in the AM (pending weather). will update soon as I have it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 26, 2015)

Nipples feel great. Dose last night made my stomach hurt...maybe just a poon for the taste but long as it works. got the bloods done this morning, hopefully have back tomorrow evening or monday. will post up


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 27, 2015)

Doesn't adc carry extemestane in medical grade pill form?


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 27, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Doesn't adc carry extemestane in medical grade pill form?



they do. but was wanting to give this company a shot


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 27, 2015)

got results back.... liver levels are high (not running any orals but apparently will need to get some support), test high, e2 was extremely high...


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 27, 2015)

edited to above... thanks to Lei, I was not aware that the method LabCorp uses, ECLIA, for testing E2 levels, confuses the Tren reading and states the E2 is high. So.... really not sure how to read that. Anyone have thoughts? PepPros could be very good, judging from my mood, it feels ok.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi fellas, just thought I'd post here about this... I picked up some liq. C from PP a few days ago and it works wonders on the meat-stick.... 

I dont have ED, but being in my mid-thirties, it def doesnt work like it used too.... I took 10mg yesterday and it still worked twice today... I even had that "human-sex" Yaya was talking about trying.... 

Picked up some liq. clomid and stane too, but am not running anything at the moment except except my weiner.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 2, 2015)

I've ran tren only and had my estro 300+..... I thought the tren was test at first, but did some research and it seems to be a common occurrence.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes Lipi nailed it as well. Ive been doing a ton and ton of looking and it seems to be very common with that form of testing. My apologies to PepPros for jumping the gun. 
Wanted to give an update...

My nips are feeling great. I will have some random pain every now and then but its so damn cold here they stay hard so its tender to begin with. But Im fliuxing between 12.5mg and about 18mg/day depending on how I feel. ive started to split the doses up to afternoon and night and its doing great! The quality is outstanding right now, I'll give the g2g call! I'll be ordering another bottle of stane because I think I actually need just a tad more than whats in the bottle. Ill also be ordering PCT products as well. Glad to have a great supplier on hand for research chems!


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 11, 2015)

just ordered another bottle of stane, clomid, and nolva for the log. cant really tell if I have a small lump under the right nip, never noticed it but its more connected to the tissue under and not directly attached to the nipple. upping the stane a bit but will take a little nolva when it gets here. PepPros seems to be good!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 12, 2015)

Were u fasting prior to testing?  Your glucose levels are extremely high....


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 12, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Were u fasting prior to testing?  Your glucose levels are extremely high....



Yes, I cooked my meal and ate it about 5secs after I left LabCorp. Im type1 diabetic so likely it spiked during the night. I can eat eggs and it'll go from a sugar of 45 to 300+ (but only randomly...endocrine dr says "uh......? weird"


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 29, 2015)

been slammed and havent had much time to be on. but anyways... the stane was tried and true. I haven't had an issues with libido, nips itching, painful, etc. Started PCT last night... will continue to update. though Im weird and I actually feel stronger sometimes during my PCTs...never figured out why. 

random tid bit... anyone have any thoughts to why my blood sugars remain in the 300+?  It does it everytime I take Test for some reason. I can go to bed at 126, and wake up at 300+. Ill eat eggs, oats/toast...I can take 20ius (200 carbs for me) and my sugar will be 300+. I can get it down, sometimes, into the low 80s.... eat veggies and chicken and boom... 300+. Ive been taking 100ius/day recently and average is around 290


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 29, 2015)

Test has been shown to lower blood sugars, not increase them.  It appears your body is producing sugars while u are sleeping.  Are u taking Metformin?  Type of insulin?  Either way u need to talk to your Dr. about this so he can get u on the right protocol to control your sugars....


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Test has been shown to lower blood sugars, not increase them.  It appears your body is producing sugars while u are sleeping.  Are u taking Metformin?  Type of insulin?  Either way u need to talk to your Dr. about this so he can get u on the right protocol to control your sugars....




Yeah that is what he/she has said...that from what they have always noticed is that the test has created a more stable sugar level, and if not, even lower than normal for the persons. Me, however, I end up producing sugar from somewhere...I can have 0 carbs, 50, 100, 400 carbs in a day and its always above 300. Last night I got it to 150 after an entire day of 300+, dropped to 50 and took 1 glucose tablet, and work up with 401.  Im taking Lantus at night and Novolog each time I eat (pretty much regardless of how many carbs I eat). If I normally would eat 50, Id take 5 units, but I take 2x it right now and itll still be high. I've talked to them for 3yrs about it jumping for no reason, even on eggs. They are completely clueless as to what may be causing it. When Im not on gear, sugars are normal


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 1, 2015)

Get a new doctor, u need a new set of eyes on why your sugars are out of whack....


----------



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2015)

well they are the only one in the area that our insurance allows.  However, I have talked to several endocrines off the record and a few people who are going into Endocrinology but still in school... really still at a loss


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 1, 2015)

Screw insurance, go somewhere else and pay out of pocket.  We both know out of control sugars will lead to an earlier death and complications such as blindness or loss of a limb....


----------



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2015)

you are correct. May have to look into another one around here. I was just hoping someone else may have some insight into it but it seems cant really find much that will at least point in a possible connection. Fiance started a new job so I'll see what health care options they have and just switch over to hers if its different. It only seems to be when Im on Test, every other time is just due to eating too many carbs and not adjusting properly. ( I typically have low sugars 8/10x compared to the highs)


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2015)

Take care of this sooner rather than later.....


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2015)

Sugars have been pretty stable as of yesterday and today...mid 100-140s. Ive been off for about 20days so seems like it has something to do with the way the extra test reacts in my system.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 11, 2015)

things are still going good with the PCT for the subject. But a random scare...blood in semen with this Miss today. Never seen that happen.


----------



## metsfan4life (May 28, 2015)

losing libido. ugh


----------



## Sledge (Jun 1, 2015)

U take any kicks to the nuts lately? Testicular trauma can cause blood in semen. Also, a swollen prostate can cause I too.  Also, are you sure that it didn't, umm come from her, if you get my meaning?


----------

